# Hair by April



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey guys,
So my wife just started at a local salon on Gulf beach hwy, and I am trying to help market her a little to get her started..
So.. If your in the doghouse for that recent fishing related purchase, or just trying to bank some good credit with the "Boss" give my wife a call and set up an appointment.
Hair cuts (men or woman)
Hair color
Hair styling (perms etc..)
Just make sure to use PFF when you schedule for your discount!
I am working to get her Facebook work page set up but for now you can schedule through the shop.
850-361-1020
Ask to schedule with April
Thanks everyone!

Oh if you have any questions about something specific, or special don't hesitate to PM me, and ill get her in touch with you 


Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Special promotion

Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------

